# Audi Sport quattro Stuffed by John Buffum During Road & Track Photo Shoot



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi of America's SQ was wrecked a few weeks back by John Buffum during a Road & Track photo shoot. Their story can be found 

HERE: http://www.roadandtrack.com/racing/...ally-championship-driver-the-stuff-of-legend/ 

We did our own subsequent story on it and that can be found HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...ro-stuffed-by-john-buffum-during-photo-shoot/


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

That is a sad sight indeed.


----------

